# Good Aquatic Plant stores in DFW



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

What are the really good aquatic plant stores in DFW??

I tend to frequent ONLY Fish gallery and Boutique Pets.

Bob


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Rift2Reef in Lewisville is good too. He usually has some rare fish.

--Nikolay


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

He said plants not bait


----------

